
Balsamiq integrates with UX.StackExchange.com - asder1
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2012/02/27/uxstackexchange/
======
giberson
Whoops, here's an unfortunate UX hiccup in the implementation:

Here is how to edit someone else's mockup for your own post:

    
    
         1) edit the original question/answer containing the mockup you want to improve
    
         2) copy the part between
             <!-- Begin mockup
            and
            End mockup -->
    
         3) hit cancel
    
         4) .. more steps
    

This seems poorly planned to me. Instead, like the edit link, there should
simply be an iterate link.

But otherwise, I think this is a very positive and helpful integration.
Perhaps similar positive integration might be sites like JS fiddle that allow
you to run code in the browser would be great integration for the programming
stack overflows.

~~~
balsamiq
I agree, we'll make that better (already have plans for it). We punted on that
for MVP, stay tuned!

------
spicyj
I wonder how they can do this without compromising sales of their main product
-- it seems like many people can now just use the free version linked from
ux.se instead of getting a proper myBalsamiq account.

~~~
patio11
Just an FYI: This is not the mental model of people who actually pay money for
software.

I've been at the table where Balsamiq has been purchased before. Here's a
conversation I've had three times.

Me: So here's my concept for a redesign of the $FOO page. You'll notice that I
moved the conversion buttons to ...

Engineer: Oh that's cool. What did you do that in?

Me: Balsamiq Mockups. It is a design tool written by a buddy of mine which...

Engineer: How much? (and/or Why not just use Photoshop? and/or You didn't pay
for that, did you? You can do it in Excel.)

Decisionmaker: Doesn't matter. Get a copy for everyone, put it on the company
card. You were saying, Patrick?

[Addendum regarding strategic use of freebies: Peldi emailed me a license key
when asking for a review way back in like 2007. I don't think I ever actually
blogged a formal review, but that email has been a big win for both of us over
the years. He's got a Marketing For Startups blog post where he discusses that
technique in detail. It's still one of the best actionable posts I've ever
read.

[http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2008/08/05/startup-
marketi...](http://blogs.balsamiq.com/product/2008/08/05/startup-marketing-
advice-from-balsamiq-studios/) ]

~~~
izak30
Thank you for constantly bringing reason to this type of comment on HN.

I don't read names first for some reason, but reading this, I thought to
myself, "heh, sounds like Patrick". You're consistently great.

~~~
dschobel
I appreciate Patrick's intent and mission to get engineers to value their
wares more but I don't think his anecdote makes the most compelling argument.

For a counter-anecdote, I will say that in +10 years of a software career I
have never, not even once, seen a "decision maker" say anything near "Doesn't
matter. Get a copy for everyone, put it on the company card." _¥_

 _¥ Most likely because that would be a stupid and reckless thing to say._

~~~
tptacek
The presumption is that a piece of wireframe-sketching software that a
consultant has brought on their laptop is not going to cost enough to be worth
talking about.

------
alanh
Always crazy ironic that Balsamiq requires Flash, possibly the most UX-hostile
platform out there.

Strategically speaking it’s awkward because Flash is literally dead†, and
unavailable on the most popular couch computer ever, the iPad.

What’s the UX look like for someone coming across one of these posts on their
couch, now?

†Officially abandoned on mobile & Linux, as Adobe realigns Flash to niches
like gaming

~~~
ct
People are mainly using Balsamiq to create things. The iPad isn't typically
used for content creation, but for content consumption. For a UI editor,
drawing tool, etc. like Balsamiq you'd be more productive with a more precise
pixel pusher like a mouse rather than a fat finger. Not to say that you can't
do any prototype design, while laying around on your couch with an iPad --
just that beyond a few things when you get into the details it's not that
great of a form factor.

~~~
alanh
Kind of a narrow view isn't it? People do use iPads for "content creation"
(ask Harry McCracken) but even without disputing that, consider that Windows 8
Metro mode means no browser plug-ins. And that will definitely be used on
devices with keyboards and pixel-precise input methods.

------
jessegavin
My company uses JIRA (with Balsamiq integration) and it rocks! I am so glad to
have this implemented on the UX.SE site. Thanks.

------
epaga
This is one of those beautiful win-win-win situations - everyone in this
situation is happy - StackExchange, Balsamiq, and the users. What a great
idea, and props to all involved for making it happen.

------
vessenes
Nice!

My first words after reading, (and I'm alone in my office, so totally
unsolicited) "Ohhh, how awesome is that!"

It's always nice when you can do something to make the world a better place at
scale.

------
kemka
Very cool indeed, but ironically, I don't think editing the wireframe is very
"user friendly". Anything requiring me to click "edit" on someone's post,
copying code, canceling, pasting, and THEN having the ability to edit the
mockup isn't ideal.

~~~
balsamiq
Totally agree. We're working with the SE peeps to make this workflow smoother.
We just punted about it for MVP. :)

------
lancefisher
Great idea. Having Balsamiq integrated into ux.stackexchange.com seems to be a
win-win for both companies. Stackexchange get more tools for describing Q & A,
and Balsamiq gets more people aware of and using their product.

------
robee
This is really awesome. I will use this a ton.

